# For our SC and NC members- June 5th "Dunk Your Dog Day"



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

From Merlin to all his nearby Golden Forum doggie friends: 

Drag your human to GRRCC's 3rd annual "Dunk Your Dog Day" (Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte) at Wickersham's K-9 Ranch!!! Roo Roo! Let's have some FUN!!!

It's a BLAST! The dogs have a really great time and it benefits the rescue!

Here's a few pictures from last years dunk...


















From the GRRCC website:

Bring your Golden for a day of swimming at Wickersham's k-9 Ranch's huge, fenced-in pond on *Saturday, June 5, 2010* from 12:00 noon - 3:00 p.m. It's a great way to beat the heat and let your dog have BIG FUN! 

*When:* 
June 05, 2010.
Noon-3:00 p.m.

*Admission:* 
$20 for the first dog
$5 for the second dog
Third (or additional dogs) swim for free!

*What to Bring:* 
Your Golden(s) or other large breed 'swimming' dogs that
are good around others dogs and comfortable in a busy (but fun-filled)setting. Please understand that any dogs exhibiting aggressive behavior towards people or other dogs will be asked to leave. 

This event is BYOB (Bring Your Own Ball). Also it's a good idea to bring a lawn chair and possibly a camera to catch all the fun! We will have bottled water available for purchase but you will need to BYO beverages if you want something different. Please, no alcoholic beverages. 

Wickersham's K-9 Ranch is a working kennel and doggie daycare and you will need to bring a copy of your dogs veterinary shot records. *ALL DOGS ENTERING THE FACILITY WILL BE REQUIRED TO SHOW PROOF OF RABIES AND CURRENT VACCINATIONS, INCLUDING BORDATELLA. YOU WILL NOT BE ADMITTED WITHOUT RECORDS*. 

Goldens must arrive on a leash, with a collar and ID tags.

Please feel free to bring some extra cash as we will have GRRCC merchandise available to purchase. 100% of proceeds benefit GRRCC! 

Last year we had upwards of 60 dogs playing, swimming, and bringing smiles to our faces! 

Join us again for a splashing GRrrrreeeaaat time!

Website for Wickershams K-9 Ranch....http://www.k-9ranch.com/


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW that looks like sooo much fun... and all for a good cause! I won't show Oscar the pictures because he will be very jealous that we can't come because we don't live closer!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That looks like great fun! We have our Rescue Reunion on July 31st. I can't wait!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow!! That looks like everyone had a great time. Wish we were closer. Good luck with the fundraiser.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey Merlin's Mom-this looks like so much fun. I hope you have a huge turnout and raise lots of money for the Charlotte Rescue Club.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Just bumping up!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I so wish we could come!!!! This looks awesome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!*

Wow!!

Wish we lived out there, too!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wish we could go..... my best friend from college is turning 40 that day and I'm driving to Atlanta for a surprise party. Sure looks like a good time.... we'll be there next year for sure!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I am definitely not the photographer in the family, but here's a few pics and a video from yesterday. We had about 90 Goldens this year! A nice $$ amount was raised and all had a good time!

(Having some trouble uploading the pictures, will try again later)

Not sure how to link the FB video to here (like youtube), so here's the actual link to click.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1184304680&v=app_2392950137#!/video/video.php?v=1361550037175


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great Video-looks like everyone had a great time, espeically the pups!

So glad GRRCC had such a great turnout and raised lots of money for the Rescue.


----------

